# Fender Mid Boost Kit



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

So, I'm relatively new to guitar wiring but my previous success swapping some pickups around has got me feeling frisky. I picked up a Fender Mid Boost Kit and want to install it in my old '93 Strat. I've gotten all the advice on mounting locations for the board and battery from my tech, however, I can't find a suitable/legible wiring diagram. Any links would be appreciated.

Here's what I need specifically.

Wiring diagram for Fender Mid Boost Kit (right hand).
Master volume pot.
Master TBX tone pot.
Mid Boost pot.
WITHOUT S1 switching.
Coloured lines for the various wires.
Least confusing diagram possible.

The black and white Fender diagram supplied with the kit is too confusing and I looked online but got frustrated trying to find something that meets the above criteria.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

http://static---guitarelectronics.a...mg/guitarelectronics/-/wdu_sss5l12_02_clapton

try this diagram it has the mid boost kit with tbx tone control. Just make sure your master volume pot is 50K.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well the kit came with all pots, caps and the board. I assume if it calls for a 50k, that's what will be in there. If it's not a 50k vol pot in the kit...why would you recommend changing it to a 50k? What's the benefit?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

If you use larger one it will howl... Use 250 on mid boost control.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

So I got it all in there...after some issues. Everything works but...I can't seem to fit the stereo jack in there without grounding it out on the cavity wall. There's just not enough room for the two prongs no matter which way I turn it. Incredibly frustrating. I REALLY don't want to cut the guitar.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, with a fresh brain (it really hurt reading all those diagrams and figuring out where I went wrong) I figured out how to shoehorn the stereo jack in without any cutting. I removed the spacer and lock washer, that ALMOST got me there but I also had to put a v bend in the shorter prong to squeeze the last mm of clearance I needed. What a chore. But I now have a Clapton modded Strat (minus the soft v neck) with ZERO routing of the instrument. It sounds killer. I highly recommend the mod to anyone if they have more than one Strat and they want something vastly different out of the two of them. The mid boost kit is useable clean for a wide variety of sounds, but it really sings when you use some overdrive/distortion. Just pay someone else to install it...if you're not a cheapskate like me.


----------

